# Family Reunion Visa



## kanishka87 (12 mo ago)

Hi guys..I am trying to get some information regarding the family reunion visa waiting times.

Scenario - I am from India and will be going to study in Germany in March 2022. I have a wife and two kids who I would like to come join me later in Germany, I am aware that you could apply for a family reunion visa but I wanted to know how long it takes for the visa process and what is the best case scenario (considering covid might be causing some delays) on the visa time if someone has recently brought their family over to Germany. I will appreciate your input.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

You are married with 2 kids and you want to quit your job to study in Germany? I would highly recommend that you thoroughly research the costs and benefits to this plan. It is going to be very expensive and you will need to prove that you have sufficient funds to support your family.

Whether or not your family will be able to obtain a visa will depend on a few different issues, however, housing will probably be the largest obstacle. 

Family accommodation through your university/Studentenwerk would be the easiest. Due to the high level of protection afforded to tenants in Germany, many landlords are not willing to rent to newly arrived foreigners and being a student will make it even harder unless you have someone to co-sign/guarantee your lease.

You should also note that due to the pandemic there is a long backlog of family reunion applications and the authorities might decide to send your docs to be verified, which will increase the processing time.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Was your family able to obtain a family reunion permit to join you despite being a student? I recently found out that some offices do not issue family reunion permits to family members who want to join foreign students.


----------

